# Colorado Roll Call



## Pwnt

Curious how many of you are here in Colorado. 

<------Denver 

Post where you are in CO.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Pwnt said:


> Curious how many of you are here in Colorado.
> 
> <------Denver
> 
> Post where you are in CO.


Boulder...though I work in downtown Denver.


----------



## CFBlue

Longmont/Erie


----------



## jimrolf

colorado springs...


----------



## MikeBiker

Longmont.


----------



## Bulldozer

Live in Highlands Ranch

Work downtown Denver


----------



## wannabeSWIFTer

Boulder. Work in Westminster


----------



## SlowBikeRacer

Live in Boulder, Work in Louisiville :mad2: 75% Car Commuting, 25% Bike. I wish it was more bike commuting but can't put bike inside building so sucks on rainy/hail/snow days.


----------



## chrislh

wheat ridge


----------



## fatheadX

Longmont


----------



## andy02

*fort collins*

I live in fort collins


----------



## Pwnt

I am technically in Denver but its more Westminster. Boulder turnpike and I-25. If you guys don't mind hanging with a "fred" I would love to meet up with some of you and you could give me some pointers and what not.

Let me know.


----------



## bsaunder

Westminster/Broomfield and work in Boulder


----------



## DaveN

*Fort Collins *for both living and working. Road bike exclusively, considering looking at mountain bikes as well. Depending on my appointments and meetings during the day, I also get to commute to work on my fixed gear.


----------



## CFBlue

Live in Broomfield, work in the Denver Tech Center

Do a partial commute a couple times a week when weather permits. Drive from Broomfield to DU and then ride in from there.


----------



## Pwnt

Yeah I have noticed its kinda hard to get from the north side into denver on a bike. From the south side there are trails galor so its a peice o' cake.

I sense a conspiracy. hmmmm????///


----------



## PDex

Live in Boulder - work in Boulder.


----------



## CFBlue

Pwnt said:


> Yeah I have noticed its kinda hard to get from the north side into denver on a bike.


The best route I have found from Broomfield is straight down Lowell. Most of it is residential and only a half mile or so without a shoulder. It's not too bad. I usually do it once a year on bike to work day. 73 mile round trip. I don't get a lot of work done that day 

http://toporoute.com/cgi-bin/getSavedRoute.cgi?routeKey=GLSPXPTGPLVAHNM


----------



## Ride-Fly

*Soon-to-be Boulder*

moving from Southern California (ready for the verbal onslaught of "californians moving in and ruining ..." ) I am moving from Redondo Beach to Boulder! I will still be working out of LAX and Point Mugu, CA (just North of Malibu) so I will always have my connection to California.


----------



## PeterD in Bugaha

*Colorado wannabee*

I'm located in far east Colorado, in Omaha. I kind of count, though, as I blast out to Colorado to ride as much as I can. I did the Colorado Trifecta this year; the Ride the Rockies, the Triple Bypass and the Mt. Evans Hillclimb (no, I didn't threaten TD's record). I did Trail Ridge Road again, plus did the scenic loop from Estes, past Long's Peak, thru Lyons and back to Estes. Beautiful!

I always check the Rocky Mountain RBR forum for the latest posts.


----------



## sol 518

By the end of October I'll be in Summit county. Not sure where I'll be staying yet, so if anyone needs a roommate in the keystone area...


----------



## Eyestrain

live in Lakewood, work downtown


----------



## paul2432

Live in Longmont, work in Boulder

Paul


----------



## flanman

Live: Lakewood Work: Boulder


----------



## SSChameleon

Englewood, about one block from Sweedish. It's good to be that close to a hospital during the mountainbike/cross seasons.


----------



## D-Town

*Denver*

Live in Denver (Hale-Mayfair) & work in Lodo.


----------



## Lord Taipan

Live and work in Colorado Springs.


----------



## FrontRanger

Denver for both right now. Soon to reside in ken caryl.


----------



## TCRider

Denver-Stapleton


----------



## Woolbury

Centennial near Cherry Cre Res. Work from home. Love to ride the Deer Cr canyon stuff 1-2 /wk.


----------



## RickC5

Grand Junction, but have lived in Aurora, Lafayette and Louisville.


----------



## Sledgehammer03

I live in Arvada, ride to Denver, but not all the way downtown.


----------



## fleck

Updated...
Reasting the head in Edgewater
(that is a tinny town West of Denver, South of Wheatridge and NE of Lakewood)

Work downtown but the office is moving fall of 08 to Cherry Creek bike path and Pearl.


----------



## dsantilli28

Live in Arvada, work in Littleton


----------



## amygdala

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Boulder...though I work in downtown Denver.


Bocephus--how long does it take you to commute to Denver?
Thanks


----------



## CFBlue

Peoples Republic of Boulder


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

amygdala said:


> Bocephus--how long does it take you to commute to Denver?
> Thanks


little over an hour on the bus usually...sometimes way longer in bad weather though.


----------



## j-dawg

*Ft. Fun*

Live in Ft. Collins
Work in Loveland

Carpool ~50%
Drive solo ~25%
Bike ~25%


----------



## LongFrog37

*Roll Call*

Live in Longmont 
Ride to work in Boulder


----------



## Pablo

*Does Greeley get no love?*

From Fort Collins, lived in Boulder but now in Greeley for the year.


----------



## Ben330

Live in Littleton, work out of the house! Does that mean I commute 17miles each way for my morning ride?


----------



## C-40

*Highlands Ranch*

Live in Highlands Ranch. Best of all, I don't work!


----------



## remy

Live Boulder
Work Lafayette


----------



## single track mind

Fort Collins.


----------



## carver

*Evergreen*

live and work


----------



## LyncStar

*Denver*

Live Stapleton, work downtown Denver


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude

Live in Colorado Springs


----------



## SenorBlanco

dfleck said:


> Live in capitol hill, work in lodo
> got half day fridays if anyong wants to take a spin...


I am 99% sure that I took that pic that is your avatar. Boulder short track 05?


----------



## SenorBlanco

Reside in Longmont

Used to work downtown in the Republic, now work downtown in Denver.


----------



## jackturner

Pwnt said:


> Curious how many of you are here in Colorado.
> 
> <------Denver
> 
> Post where you are in CO.


Superior, work in Boulder


----------



## JoeProRacer

The roaddog rides out of Leadville-sometimes by bike sometimes by car then bike like it's getting to be. Salida, and the front range is getting to be my road bike riding areas. Need to feel the speed once in a while.


----------



## ccd rider

Live in Windsor....commute to Greeley. Takes about an hour to get to my workplace. I ride the Poudre River Trail most often.


----------



## derrickusmcirr

*ride to work*

I live in Littleton and commute 13 miles to work on most days.


----------



## cblic

*Longmont*

I'm here in Longmont; work in Boulder. I've posted a note to anyone looking to join a new club...any one?


----------



## derrickusmcirr

A new club? where? when? how much?


----------



## cblic

I began a new forum asking if there were people interested in forming/joing a new club. 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=80167


----------



## snyper0311

I Live in Aurora, work in DTC. Bike to work most days, 26 mile 1 way.


----------



## Partyman

Live in North Boulder, work in South Boulder.


----------



## mmercier

Born - Alamosa
College - Colorado Springs
past 15 years...Southern California
as of Jan 4th - Lafayette/Boulder....and the only way I'm leaving is in a pine box! Yahoo! Coming home!


----------



## p lo

*denver*

stapleton, work close by


----------



## ottodog

Thornton, work in Longmont.


----------



## ottodog

cblic said:


> I began a new forum asking if there were people interested in forming/joing a new club.
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=80167


What part of Longmont do you normally ride out of? I'm currently working at airport & nelson and have been thinking of doing some riding around here. Either out nelson toward 36, or down the diagonal towards bldr.


----------



## deionychus

Live in Johnstown, work in Johnstown.


----------



## launchercomp

Live in Arvada - Work in Westminster


----------



## bobble

*Golden...*

Work in Arvada.

I get to take North Table home in the summer. Bwahahahhaha!!!


----------



## osopapa

Beautiful snowy Durango, Colorado


----------



## rollswithpogies

Currently in Alaska...Moving to Durango...Working in Farmington NM


----------



## Data Junkie

Thornton, work in Greenwood Village


----------



## MDGColorado

Live in Longmont, work in Gunbarrel. Commute about 50%.


----------



## ltspd1

C. Springs


----------



## tordahle

*colorado springs, on my way to denver*

Colorado Springs, on my way to Denver.


----------



## Trux

Live in Centennial work downtown Denver.
Twenty-six mile bike commute. Ride to
work twice a week in good weather.


----------



## agerber79

live in lafayette, work in boulder


----------



## co_mike

*Denver*

live in wash park, work in littleton (ken caryl)

ride in when i can (it's an early start)


----------



## kupe

Centennial/"North" Parker & work in South Denver/Almost Englewood. Would be bike commuting if I didn't have to be mobile during the day. Ergo, I ride my other two-wheeler.


----------



## Campbelllevy

Live in Aspen. Lived in Wash Park before moving here a year ago - and spend a lot of time in Downtown Denver as I have a hotel client down there.


----------



## Pablo

*Update*

I now live in Longmont and will be working in Boulder. I'll be commuting on in most days and riding on the weekends.


----------



## Sherpa23

Live in Lowry, work in Cherry Creek. Ride more or less every day.


----------



## tellog

Live in Cherry Creek and work in LoDo. Ride in 4-5 days per week.


----------



## Arginine

Live in Wellington, work in Greeley. Ride to work two to three days a week, do a couple of rec. rides as well each week.


----------



## CoffeeBean2

Live in Louisville, work in Broomfield


----------



## tour

as of this week, live in frisco, work in frisco. i will ride to and from work until the snow makes it impossible


----------



## TaS

Live in Highlands Ranch. Work in Tech Cntr. 
I ride to work as often as I can, but average 3 days a week.


----------



## jlitalien

Live in Aurora work in Aurora. But will be moving across the street from Cherry Creek State Park soon!

I ride 3-5 days a week 200+mi avg; I may brake 10k mi this year. This is my first year riding and if you couldn't tell I am very enthusiastic about it! 

My riding partner and I started a club for those interested. It's called Green Power Cycling. As you might have guessed we have a "green" theme. I would like to invite any one interested to come out for a ride with us! If you are looking for a club this may be the one for you.

If you would like our ride schedule shoot me a pm or send an email to [email protected]


----------



## Zin

Live in SW Lakewood. Bike commute 3 days per week to/from LoDo (30 mile rt)2 days per week to/from South Inverness (50 mile rt). (E-470 & I-25)


----------



## H2oknine

Lamar, Co southeast Corner, what everyone on the front range thinks are the flat lands.


----------

